# Big brown spot in eye?



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Is that new or changing at all?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

natisha said:


> Is that new or changing at all?


I noticed it when i bought her, and i didn't think anything of it, until i started riding her. It hasn't changed, but it seems to disappear when her pupil dilates in the evening or early dusk. I think just where it's at it may be affecting her vision or something. :?


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I would probably have the vet out to look at it, because I dont mess around with eyes. Thats just me though. I used to be the wait and see type of person but both of my horses have cured me of that. You can always send your vet a photo and ask


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would also have a vet look at it. ASAP.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll give her a call today, and see what she thinks, and maybe later this week or next week have her come up depending on her schedule.  She'll be coming up to give my colt his shots anyway...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think what you're talking about is called the corpora *****. That little blobby looking thing that's sort of over the top of their pupil? It has something to do with protecting their eye from sunlight.

Of course, if it seems like she's having sight issues on that side, have it checked out, but it's perfectly normal for a horse to have those and they can vary in size from really small to really huge.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I see an actual brown spot on the lens in this photo myself. That is not normal.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I think what you're talking about is called the corpora *****. That little blobby looking thing that's sort of over the top of their pupil? It has something to do with protecting their eye from sunlight.
> 
> Of course, if it seems like she's having sight issues on that side, have it checked out, but it's perfectly normal for a horse to have those and they can vary in size from really small to really huge.


That's what it is!! Thank you Smrobs!. I know they are normal, but i'v never seen one this big before, she has 2 or 3 smaller ones in her left eye, and they don't seem to infringe on her vision. I just noticed she spooked a good bit on her right side, and thought that it may have something to do with it. And yes she is rather sensitive on very bright sunny days.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> That's what it is!! Thank you Smrobs!. I know they are normal, but i'v never seen one this big before, she has 2 or 3 smaller ones in her left eye, and they don't seem to infringe on her vision. I just noticed she spooked a good bit on her right side, and thought that it may have something to do with it. And yes she is rather sensitive on very bright sunny days.


That could also explain why it seems to go away when there's low light outside, no need for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Trinity3205 said:


> I see an actual brown spot on the lens in this photo myself. That is not normal.


It is not on the LENS of the eye, since the lens of the eye in physically located inside the eye, and isn't really viewable from the outside with the naked eye.













OP: Can you post another photo looking "straight on" to the eye? The angle of your picture is a little deceiving. 

It could certainly be corpora *****, but the angle of your photo makes it look like its on the cornea.

If it is not corpora *****, I would have a vet look at it at some point. Since it has been there for a long time, it's not anything that needs to be seen urgently.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh ok, that makes sense LovesMyDunnBoy. It just has me concerned because it must affect her focus or something, it's like she doesn't notice things off to her right until she right on it then spooks about it, maybe it makes it shadowed and when it "comes to light" she realizes there is something there. 

I'll see if i can find one beau159!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, i know it's in rather low lighting, but it's the best shot i could get. I hope it helps!


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry i meant cornea, and sorry, no, that is not normal. The second picture confirms it. With eyes, My vote is see it now, not later. Some things are treatable, but this looks like some sort of weird pigmentation spot or? ...idk.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok i found another i hope it helps!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

It's hard for me to get a good shot, everytime she closes her eye or turns her head. She's not much for her pictures i guess LOL

Trinity i'll see what the vet thinks, and if i can email her some photos. Thanks! I know it's weird.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

- Equine Eye - Uveal Cysts - Blog - Planet Equus - Horses Forever


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

I also just read that corneal ulcerations can leave permanent brown spots on ther cornea. Hard to say till someone sees it in person. The one I posted above apparently is inside the eye.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Trinity3205 said:


> - Equine Eye - Uveal*Cysts - Blog - Planet Equus - Horses Forever


I really don't think it's a cyst, it's see through, those shown look solid. Idk i'll message my vet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now with those other photos, I'd sure have her checked for what Trinity was discussing. That one looks awfully large and in a strange place for the corpora *****.

If it's nothing, well, then it's nothing, but if it's something, better to have it caught now.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

That is very strange. It does look to be a brown pigmented spot on her cornea. This is why it is "see through" because the cornea is see-through.

When ulcers heal or scar over, they often don't get pigment that just "appears". They will just simply be grey or white-ish in color, that is an opacity in the cornea, because it is a scar. 

I do not believe it is a uveal cyst, because I think this is on the cornea. The uvea is a collective term that is made up of three structures: The iris, the ciliary body, and the choroid. Obviously, the iris is the colored part of the eye. The ciliary body is what holds the lens of the eye in place, and produces aqueous (the fluid located in the anterior chamber of the eye ... the space between the cornea and lens). And the choroid is a vascular layer that lines the entire inside of the eye. Check out the anatomy pic above to find where each of these things are.

This is a uveal cyst. Very dark in color, and certainly not see-through.











Evident in the second photo, the brownish pigment is not on the iris, and is indeed in the cornea. 

Pictures can only do so much though. I'd much rather see it in person before trying to make an educated guess on what it might be. It really depends what layer of the cornea the pigment is in, although 90% of the time it is going to be on the backside of the cornea. 

Melanomas are very often seen on the conjunctiva (the white part of the eye, which horses don't have very much of) but I have yet to see one happen on the cornea. The cells in the cornea are way different than any other cells in the body. 

What my best guess is at this point is that her iris is rubbing on the lens behind it, which is releasing pigment from the back of the iris (all irises have brown pigment on the back of them; it's called the posterior pigmented epithelium) and then the natural circulation of the eye causes it to "stick" and stay on the backside of the cornea. In humans, this is known as pigment dispersion syndrome, which can lead to glaucoma. 

But that's a total wild guess since I can't see your horse's eye for myself. 

Either way, I highly doubt this is something that appeared rapidly overnight, or anything you need to rush to get the vet to see her ASAP or anything. But it should be looked at at some point.

When in doubt, have the vet out!!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a photo of her eye from when she was a foal, and there is no brown spot on it, it must have occurred later in life. I can post it too if you would like.







Once the vet calls me back i'll schedule her to come and see her.


----------

